# Fox



## tinkestral (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi guys need some advice ASAP . A fox got in last night and although there was a struggle it did bit one . The hen its self is drinking and eating well and looks a little under the weather . Our local vets don't really deal with chickens but there is a wound what can I do


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Neosporin and maybe super glue to seal it. Or liquid bandaid. As for the fox, make sure the coop is more secure.


----------



## tinkestral (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks , my son was supposed to close the coop early so that's how the fox got in . Just hot some vet powder . Thanks for replying


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I would leave the bite wound open as if you seal then you seal in bacteria from the foxes mouth. She's also prolly sore from attack and bite wound injury. Hope she's okay.


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Can you describe the injury more or post a picture?


----------

